# How much should my horsefield tortoise weigh?



## XDanielle91x (Mar 20, 2013)

Hi all I was just wandering how much my 2 horsefield tortoises should weigh they are both 5 years old x thanks x


----------



## Marcus_anthony24 (Sep 2, 2007)

depends on size you would need the McIntyre ratio for horsefields, measure the carapace in a straight line and then weigh, then mark on a graph it should give you the average weight for its size, there's a graph on this page.
WHAT AM I???? - Tortoise Forum - Tortoise Husbandry Community


----------

